# B15 1999 Model



## navneet (Aug 17, 2006)

My B15 is giving me problems. According to the dealer the problem is with :
1) the rack-end, and
2) the caliper.
He says these cars were not fit for our road conditions (Singapore units).
The problem is that it makes "gahd-ghad-ghad" noises on the front end tires. Is anyone having similar problems?If yes then have you been able to cure it. What about parts from B14?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you have a 1999 model year, you have a b14. if you have a 2000 model year, you have a b15. There were no 1999 b15s.


----------



## navneet (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats interesting. Could you please have a look at this link. This is the car I am talking about. The chasis says B15 1999.

Nissan Sunny pictures 2000

Would be very glad of any help given.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's probably a 2000 model year................as for the tire sound, are the tires worn? Are the brake pads in need of replacement? are the brake rotors in need of replacement?


----------



## navneet (Aug 17, 2006)

All is perfect. The diagnosis from the dealer is that these cars have poor records of rack-end and caliper on our roads (in Fiji). These parts are not suited for our roads. I was thinking if I could put the rack-end from the B14 model on my car. Coz the sound is really bad and it causes embarassment and sadness! I have asked other such car owners and they have the same problem. So we all are looking for solutions now.


----------

